# WTB - Schwinn Heavy Duti



## Xlobsterman (Dec 14, 2019)

Looking to buy a Schwinn Heavy Duti from 77 to 82 model years. Price paid will depend on condition.

If you have one to sell, either post it here or PM me.


----------



## Mymando (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a real nice one yellow not sure of age


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 16, 2019)

I have one like you asked about , it is like new , I bought it and put it in my garage , get in touch if you are interested, Walter branche


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 16, 2019)

I have this one that needs some love but is reasonably priced. It has the tubular style fork.

PM me or call 401-548-9082.

Nate


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for the offers, but none of those bikes are in the years I specified. 77 thru 82 are primarily the years I am interested in.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 16, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> I have one like you asked about , it is like new , I bought it and put it in my garage , get in touch if you are interested, Walter branche




Send me some pics via PM please...............


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 24, 2019)

I am still looking...........


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 26, 2019)

I have this one


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 26, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> I have this one




Thanks, but it is not really the condition I was looking for. But what were you looking to get for it?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 26, 2019)

Too much


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 26, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Too much


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 26, 2019)

This cantilever frame will fit a Whizzer.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 27, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> This cantilever frame will fit a Whizzer.




That is an interesting bit of trivia, but my original post I stated I was looking for a Heavy Duti, not a Whizzer, so I am not quite sure what that has to do with my original inquiry?


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 27, 2019)

Xlobsterman said:


> That is an interesting bit of trivia, but my original post I stated I was looking for a Heavy Duti, not a Whizzer, so I am not quite sure what that has to do with my original inquiry?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> My intent was to help CABErs who have them for sale.  Happy New Years to all.


----------



## miskeeta (Dec 28, 2019)

Xlobsterman said:


> Looking to buy a Schwinn Heavy Duti from 77 to 82 model years. Price paid will depend on condition.
> 
> If you have one to sell, either post it here or PM me.
> 
> View attachment 1110005


----------



## miskeeta (Dec 28, 2019)

Have one here in very good shape belonged to a woman, that needed a bike for exercise has wrong seat


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 28, 2019)

miskeeta said:


> Have one here in very good shape belonged to a woman, that needed a bike for exercise has wrong seat




Pm me some pics of the bike


----------



## miskeeta (Dec 28, 2019)

text me 5082748983 can't figure pm been a few years


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 29, 2019)

miskeeta said:


> text me 5082748983 can't figure pm been a few years




Just post them in this thread then........


----------



## Muncie-mike (Dec 29, 2019)

Xlobsterman said:


> Looking to buy a Schwinn Heavy Duti from 77 to 82 model years. Price paid will depend on condition.
> 
> If you have one to sell, either post it here or PM me.
> 
> View attachment 1110005








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muncie-mike (Dec 29, 2019)

Muncie-mike said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Won’t let me upload pictures if you want text me with that phone number I sent you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 29, 2019)

BTW, if you are not willing to ship me the bike you have for sale, then please don't waste my time responding. If you have one to sell, I will need it shipped to me unless you live in Southern Maine.

Thanks


----------



## Muncie-mike (Dec 29, 2019)

Xlobsterman said:


> BTW, if you are not willing to ship me the bike you have for sale, then please don't waste my time responding. If you have one to sell, I will need it shipped to me unless you live in Southern Maine.
> 
> Thanks




Then I guess I’m sorry I wasted your time LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 9, 2020)

I am still looking for the right bike?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 9, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> I am still looking for the right bike?




I will send some pics, this Sunday, of one I have available, that I believe to be a '85--'89 Model which will have a very good price on it. 
Very similar to the one in your pics, but the "Schwinn" graphics .... I seem to recall.... to be on the downtube of the one I have. 
I'll send pics Sunday as I'm out of town until then.
Thx, CCR Dave


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 9, 2020)

What are they worth ?


----------



## Mymando (Jan 10, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> I am still looking for the right bike?



Sorry don’t have anything in the year.


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2020)

Mymando said:


> I have a real nice one yellow not sure of age
> View attachment 1111074


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 10, 2020)

Here’s 3
Yellow one is the one I emailed you about
All 3 are for sale


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Man, except for a couple of bikes in the last post I can't believe how many of the bikes posted are not even close to what GenX is looking for even when he posted a pic & yrs he wanted!, anything that doese't look like his pic or after 82 ( Chicago ), looks like its been like pulling teeth!. Good Luck


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 11, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> Here’s 3
> Yellow one is the one I emailed you about
> All 3 are for sale
> 
> ...




So this is the bike your asking $950 for?


----------



## re-cyclecycles (Jan 11, 2020)

Where are you located?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 12, 2020)

re-cyclecycles said:


> Where are you located?




I mentioned that in one of my previous posts..............


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 12, 2020)

At least you don't want an orange Rocket Ray.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 12, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I will send some pics, this Sunday, of one I have available, that I believe to be a '85--'89 Model which will have a very good price on it.
> Very similar to the one in your pics, but the "Schwinn" graphics .... I seem to recall.... to be on the downtube of the one I have.
> I'll send pics Sunday as I'm out of town until then.
> Thx, CCR Dave




I mentioned this one a few days ago ... and i know it's NOT the specific year range you were looking for. BUT maybe the cheap price will allow you to have some flexibility. I haven't read all of the Forum rules and regulations so to be safe I will PM the price to you. I believe this to be somewhere in the late '80's early '90's. The ser # is: HL-104068 The original S-2 wheelset was robbed from this and this wheelset on it now, is equipped with a Bendix-70 coaster brake and a "Schwinn approved" front hub. The Schwinn gooseneck was robbed and replaced with a new Wald #4. And the fenders were missing when I got it. For all of these reasons I have it priced very reasonable ... Let me know ... Thx! CCR Dave


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 13, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I mentioned this one a few days ago ... and i know it's NOT the specific year range you were looking for. BUT maybe the cheap price will allow you to have some flexibility. I haven't read all of the Forum rules and regulations so to be safe I will PM the price to you. I believe this to be somewhere in the late '80's early '90's. The ser # is: HL-104068 The original S-2 wheelset was robbed from this and this wheelset on it now, is equipped with a Bendix-70 coaster brake and a "Schwinn approved" front hub. The Schwinn gooseneck was robbed and replaced with a new Wald #4. And the fenders were missing when I got it. For all of these reasons I have it priced very reasonable ... Let me know ... Thx! CCR Dave




Thanks, but I am pretty specific on what I am looking for. The bike you have is a mid to late 80's bike, and even though it is priced right, it is not what I am looking for.


----------



## mrg (Jan 13, 2020)

70's-80's USA HD's only came with S7 wheels, the one above appears to be a  "made in Hungary" before the factory burnt down and Giant ( china ) took over production. the Budapest made bikes, and the frame & rims ( some had S2 )were the most like US of the overseas builds. Schwinn sent their tooling over for S2's. easy spots on a Hungary frame are welds at head tube, straight rear fender bridge, round badge and of course Hungary sticker below badge if still there. the chain guards were different after USA also. I have sent all I have had down the road but here's a girls out of the frame pile, had S2's and Schwinn gumwall knobbys.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 13, 2020)

That sounds like accurate info @mrg .... mine def has the toothpaste welds and while it did come with S-2's (which I robbed ... and actually bought the bike just for the S-2's) ... I could tell they weren't the "vintage S-2" 's that we all love.  I believe those wheels used either a Shimano OR Suntour rear Coaster Brake. (I flipped those wheels on another bike a while ago)
I also noticed the "Tapered" tubular fork blades used on this bike I have ... not very common on Schwinn bikes I've seen...
Then the lack of "Clear Coating" the decals let these graphics disintegrate in a bad way ... I would say more common on a Hungary-made bike (at that time, at least) ... than a Taiwan-made bike.  Good luck to you,  @Xlobsterman to finding the right HD for your needs.... CCR Dave


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 14, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> That sounds like accurate info @mrg .... mine def has the toothpaste welds and while it did come with S-2's (which I robbed ... and actually bought the bike just for the S-2's) ... I could tell they weren't the "vintage S-2" 's that we all love.  I believe those wheels used either a Shimano OR Suntour rear Coaster Brake. (I flipped those wheels on another bike a while ago)
> I also noticed the "Tapered" tubular fork blades used on this bike I have ... not very common on Schwinn bikes I've seen...
> Then the lack of "Clear Coating" the decals let these graphics disintegrate in a bad way ... I would say more common on a Hungary-made bike (at that time, at least) ... than a Taiwan-made bike.  Good luck to you,  @Xlobsterman to finding the right HD for your needs.... CCR Dave




All Heavy Duti's from 65 to 83 used S-7 rims, and 105ga spokes in the wheel sets. After the Schwinn factory closed in 83, production went mainly to Taiwan, and the quality was never the same! Also, after 83 is when the bikes started using tube forks in different variations. But interestingly enough, the Heavy Duti model is still in the Schwinn line up in today's marketplace!






						Heavy Duti  | Schwinn Bicycles
					

MAKE A STATEMENT AND STAND OUT FROM THE CROWD Do you crave a little something more than the traditional cruiser? Cup holders, horns, baskets, headlights, three wheels, and even two seats add a little something different to these rides and set the Specialty cruiser category apart. Schwinn®...




					www.schwinnbikes.com


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 16, 2020)

I found myself a 78 Heavy Duti in great condition, for a great price. It is scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 16, 2020)

WOW! It looks mint!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 18, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> WOW! It looks mint!




I am picking it up today, I will post pics once I get it out of the box and put back together..........


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 18, 2020)

You are lucky, my HD was an early 90s ('91? '92?) model and only had a top bar, no cantilevers. It was yellow though. It also got stolen.


----------



## Skatelab (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a nice one for sale. What is a fair price? I’m near LA if you wanna come look at it or ride it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 18, 2020)

I received my bike today, and just finished putting it together. It is now the newest addition to my Vintage Cruiser collection. I must say that the packing job was the best I have had so far with the bikes I have purchased over the past few years!!!!


----------



## hm. (Jan 18, 2020)

Now that Heavy- Duti right there "is" the real deal! 

It looks right at home with your Cruiser collection!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 22, 2020)

The Heavy Duti looks great! Thanks for posting the pics of the packing job, that'll help me when I need to pack a bike.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 23, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> The Heavy Duti looks great! Thanks for posting the pics of the packing job, that'll help me when I need to pack a bike.




I have had quite a few bikes shipped to me, but this one was the best out of them all when it came to the packing job!


----------

